# Arnold´s watch in Commando



## Gilius

I have a picture,but i don´t know,what is this??? Is it Seiko??Which model???

Anybody knows this watch???

Thank´s,John


----------



## OnTimeGabe

It's a Seiko H601-5480 ana-digi. The screen shot above is a fake dial setup made for the movie. The actual watch face looks like this:


----------



## gaijin

OnTimeGabe said:


> It's a Seiko H601-5480 ana-digi. The screen shot above is a fake dial setup made for the movie. The actual watch face looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic by Elveez Watches


I always thought the watch in Commando was the Seiko H558-5000 "Arnie:"










I agree, however, that the screen shot above is of a watch that never existed.

.:-!


----------



## OnTimeGabe

gaijin said:


> I always thought the watch in Commando was the Seiko H558-5000 "Arnie:"


There's been some debate about this, and I don't think we'll ever know for sure. Both models use use the same case, and the guts of the watch were removed for filming, so who knows what they started with. Owners of the H558 and H601 often claim to own 'Arnie' watches, and I don't think anyone has proof that either of them is wrong.

I believe there are some shots of Arnold wearing a H558 in public, which is why some people think it's the one from the movie. I've heard it mentioned that Arnold wore it in Predator, but I've never seen a wrist shot that would confirm the location of the LCD screen.


----------



## Gilius

Thank´s for your answers.......


----------



## Isthmus

OnTimeGabe said:


> There's been some debate about this, and I don't think we'll ever know for sure. Both models use use the same case, and the guts of the watch were removed for filming, so who knows what they started with. Owners of the H558 and H601 often claim to own 'Arnie' watches, and I don't think anyone has proof that either of them is wrong.


Here is a screen shot of the one of the modified one for the movie Comando:










and here is another shot from the movie showing arnold wearing the watch:













OnTimeGabe said:


> I believe there are some shots of Arnold wearing a H558 in public, which is why some people think it's the one from the movie. I've heard it mentioned that Arnold wore it in Predator, but I've never seen a wrist shot that would confirm the location of the LCD screen.


 Here you go Gabe, here is a picture of Arnold wearing the unmolested version of the watch in the movie Predator. You can clearly see the digital display on the upper section of the dial, confirming that the watch is a H558-5000:










I remember several years ago Arnold Auctioned off a group of four watches he had worn in movies. IIRC the auction was for all four in a case. I think this watch was one of them.


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Isthmus said:


> Here you go Gabe, here is a picture of Arnold wearing the unmolested version of the watch in the movie Predator. You can clearly see the digital display on the upper section of the dial, confirming that the watch is a H558-5000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember several years ago Arnold Auctioned off a group of four watches he had worn in movies. IIRC the auction was for all four in a case. I think this watch was one of them.


Very cool Predator pic - :thanks. The original is SO much better than the chop job in Commando. |>


----------



## suj

I thought the H601 had the digital display above the 12 (as in the Predator pic) and the H558 had it below the 6?


----------



## philskywalker

I can't believe they went to all that trouble modifying the watch!! Was it just to get around Seiko making a fuss or what?!?


----------



## dctokyo

philskywalker said:


> I can't believe they went to all that trouble modifying the watch!! Was it just to get around Seiko making a fuss or what?!?


You posted to a 4 year old thread? Don't let your mind wander. It's far too small to be out by itself.


----------



## sperki

I noticed the original date too. Instead of replying I decided to watch Commando then pump some iron


----------

